# Basel Fair 2013 & Anonimo



## nelsondevicenci

*" The origin of Anonimo goes back to 1936. These outstanding watches are produced in the old Florentine tradition. ANONIMO stands for a perfect design, reliability, precision and longevity. The Italian cases house only Swiss movements. Since the beginning of 2013, ANONIMO belongs to new owners whose first ambition is to produce high quality watches with the famous Swiss Made label."**
Brands ANONIMO FIRENZE*
* DINO ZEI
**Products 1.1.2.1 Men's wristwatches
*

The link :

Anonimo Firenze - Online Catalogue BASELWORLD 2013

Well guys lets see Anonimo in this Basel 2013... I remember an old thread about : What if you can have access to the Anonimo gods ? Well Anonimists pls feel free to write about your concerns, opinions, feelings, wishes etc., for this Basel 2013 !


----------



## whywatch9

nelsondevicenci said:


> *Since the beginning of 2013, ANONIMO belongs to new owners whose first ambition is to produce high quality watches with the famous Swiss Made label*


*

I wonder if the last part means they will now assemble/ make the watches in Switzerland?!?*


----------



## nelsondevicenci

No just means as usual, italian cases with swiss mov. Sellita or Eta

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## korneevy

nelsondevicenci said:


> No just means as usual, italian cases with swiss mov. Sellita or Eta
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


I don't think that this is correct. "Swiss made" from memory and at minimum, requires that casing and QC are done in Switzerland, regardless of where the components are made.

Here you go:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_Made

*Swiss Made defined by law*

A watch is considered Swiss, according to the Swiss law if:


its movement is Swiss and,
its movement is cased up in Switzerland and;
the manufacturer carries out the final inspection in Switzerland


----------



## JayVeeez

If nothing is changing, why put out a statement from Basel that states the new owners first ambition is to "produce high quality watches with the famous Swiss Made label."?

Because if it is true (just assuming it is & why not) that is surely a big change. Maybe for the better? Who knows...

I'm sure we will know more as Basel approaches.


----------



## 92gli

Maybe the swiss can assemble them so the crowns tighten flush to the cases. ;-)


----------



## timefleas

What I look for from Anonimo at Basel 2013 is clear and convincing evidence that they are still indeed a watch making company worthy of respect--of the sort that we have grown to love and appreciate here--and that they are not indeed dismantling at the seams as they appear to have been doing recently, with changes in website, changes in distributors, liquidation of assets, and the like.


----------



## whywatch9

I'd second timefleas. Anonimo had been taken seriously in the past by many. Hope they don't make a fool out of themselves, by putting on label after label to qualify in the game luxury. I also hope swissmade is just an copywriting mistake...


----------



## whywatch9

92gli said:


> Maybe the swiss can assemble them so the crowns tighten flush to the cases. ;-)


I thought I was the only case~


----------



## EL_Chingon

I am skeptical of Anonimo's future with their many changes, I feel they may go extinct like the Doo Doo. But it would be nice if Anonimo would listen to our requests and suggestion for improving their time pieces.


----------



## Kromag

Is it good or bad for current watch owners if the brand goes extinct? I would hope the value of their watches would increase.


----------



## EL_Chingon

Kromag said:


> Is it good or bad for current watch owners if the brand goes extinct? I would hope the value of their watches would increase.


I really doubt if that will happen, but if it did, maybe 10percent increase. Anonimo does not really get the appreciation they deserve...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well guys I find this just now and it's different than the previous link I shared:

Anonimo Firenze - Catalogue en ligne BASELWORLD 2013

AND we are here an small group I know many many people who get his nimos no matter what if they can get hughe discounts or things like that... here people only complain about prices, quality control but this things happens to any brands i can tell lots of examples but could be boring guys, Anonimo needs to improve many things I always tell them what I heard here even they see the posts here.

Many of us have great Ideas pls share !


----------



## sea0bass

I like to see the re-design of the buckle and deployant. I found the buckle digging into my wrist and the deployant too difficult to adjust and too generic. Something similar to the Oris or Mauric Lacroix deployant would be great. 
A quick strap change mechanism
More titanium models for Professionale
Better availability of bracelets for Professionale.


----------



## kimsoon

Did anyone notice the different Anonimo logo that looks like an arrow head on the first post (ANONIMO...without Firenze) by nelson and the normal Anonimo Firenze logo on this post?

I was shocked initially but relieved when I see the same logo is back .....


----------



## nelsondevicenci

kimsoon said:


> Did anyone notice the different Anonimo logo that looks like an arrow head on the first post (ANONIMO...without Firenze) by nelson and the normal Anonimo Firenze logo on this post?
> 
> I was shocked initially but relieved when I see the same logo is back .....


Is just a fail of the Basel system to show files.


----------



## predapio

Are there actual pics of watches in your link nelson?

I don't see any.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

No no pics is the catalog with the anonimo logo and the militare vintage pic thats it.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## EL_Chingon

nelsondevicenci said:


> No no pics is the catalog with the anonimo logo and the militare vintage pic thats it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


I guess there is nothing to brag about...


----------



## Jebhut

Are these NEW owners or the management regaining control from the liquidator??

As for product ideas...keep up the unusual case designs - their strength; better QC consistency - make every watch pass stringent controls so they know it left the factory perfect; maybe COSC certification in higher end models; stop using the same hands on numerous models; go higher end -_ more_ SAn Marcos, Professionales, Marlins, Polluce Magnums...and again, give us somewhere to see them!! Put them in stores next to Panerais...They WILL Sell for 6 or 7 grand!!

As for g_eneral _ideas...same as suggested in the past...better distribution/AD's; less gray market (tighter control); bracelets for higher end models (like Pros, but actually fit!); _retrofiitted_ screw/lugbars; support for older models (parts, etc)!! Some type of marketing to get the name out there - even just a couple well placed ads a year!

STOP THE DISCOUNTERS - NO WARRANTY REPAIRS UNLESS STAMPED WARRANTY AND SALES INVOICE!! If they can't stop their reputation from the bargain basement customers the brand has been getting (from years of liquidating/discounting), they won't be taken seriously enough to plunk down 7 grand on their watches...

(PS - To answer the question about going under - no it won't help brand lovers...and won't be able to service them in a few years if no parts, and almost never go UP in value...especially if in 5 years it's unserviceable!)


----------



## JayVeeez

Sounds pretty on the money.

Anonimo can add onto thier higher end in limited #'s. That being said, I LOVE the coat hanger hands on my Tricolore & Marlin... They are pretty sweet and ultra visible!

But, it might not hurt to retire the Polluce's, Sailors, Carbon's, whatever edition my Tricolore is, and maybe even the Cronoscopio down the line to focus on the bigger better deal, as well as the aforementioned details...



Jebhut said:


> Are these NEW owners or the management regaining control from the liquidator??
> 
> As for product ideas...keep up the unusual case designs - their strength; better QC consistency - make every watch pass stringent controls so they know it left the factory perfect; maybe COSC certification in higher end models; stop using the same hands on numerous models; go higher end -_ more_ SAn Marcos, Professionales, Marlins, Polluce Magnums...and again, give us somewhere to see them!! Put them in stores next to Panerais...They WILL Sell for 6 or 7 grand!!
> 
> As for g_eneral _ideas...same as suggested in the past...better distribution/AD's; less gray market (tighter control); bracelets for higher end models (like Pros, but actually fit!); _retrofiitted_ screw/lugbars; support for older models (parts, etc)!! Some type of marketing to get the name out there - even just a couple well placed ads a year!
> 
> STOP THE DISCOUNTERS - NO WARRANTY REPAIRS UNLESS STAMPED WARRANTY AND SALES INVOICE!! If they can't stop their reputation from the bargain basement customers the brand has been getting (from years of liquidating/discounting), they won't be taken seriously enough to plunk down 7 grand on their watches...
> 
> (PS - To answer the question about going under - no it won't help brand lovers...and won't be able to service them in a few years if no parts, and almost never go UP in value...especially if in 5 years it's unserviceable!)


----------



## darby11

No no - did he just mention cutting mark2s, no........ Don't do it


----------



## JayVeeez

darby11 said:


> No no - did he just mention cutting mark2s, no........ Don't do it


Yeah. That might be a little extreme, lol!

But, they have gotta make a move and they surely can't sell at every price point. That being said you are right the Mark II's certainly fetch much more than your standard old Polluce or Millemetri.


----------



## TK-421

I do not work in the watch industry, but I do work in business. I have experience with some franchising. I would not worry too much about Anonimo's liquidation and change of US control.
With smaller companies, like Anonimo, they look for someone to share in the profit, but also the expenses of distributing their products. Think of Anonimo US as a territory and someone owns the territory's right to sell the products.

It simply appears as if Anonimo, broke ties with the previous owner of the US market (territory, franchise) and the liquidation of the products were probably owned by the American and not Anonimo Italy.

As for designs, I would like to see an Anonimo with a marked bezel. I like to dive, I liked my Anonimo, but there was no timing mechanism for diving. Sorry, I am not going to set my watch to 12 o'clock to time. because when it is time to go back ashore, I would like the proper time.

I just had a problem owning a 1000m dive watch with no way to time.


----------



## lorsban

Though I've sold my nimo, I'm still rooting for them as a brand. They have something that a lot of other brands don't: Identity.

The only trouble is marketing, distribution and service. I think it's pointless to keep coming up with new products if they can't fix their issues first.

That said, if there was one thing I'd like them to change it's to move from lug bars to spring bars. Granted, screw bars look better but they're a pain to use and too easy to lose, especially if their case quality isn't perfected yet (it was a real pain to install the steel bracelet on my millimetri). 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## torromoto

I think the trouble you encountered with the bracelet shouldn't be blamed on the lugbars..You'd have the same problem with springbars. Obviously the bracelet needs some fine tuning to fit properly. Sopringbars make a watch look cheap so I'm happy with the lugbars. I do thing ANONIMO would be smart in changing the lugs a bit (make them larger) so they'd be able to drill the lugholes a bit more further from the case and thu senhncing easier strap change with custom made straps. Lugholes are so close to the case it can be a pain to attach a non OEM strap. Unless ofcourse you know about this upfont and make the strapmaker aware of this.



lorsban said:


> Though I've sold my nimo, I'm still rooting for them as a brand. They have something that a lot of other brands don't: Identity.
> 
> The only trouble is marketing, distribution and service. I think it's pointless to keep coming up with new products if they can't fix their issues first.
> 
> That said, if there was one thing I'd like them to change it's to move from lug bars to spring bars. Granted, screw bars look better but they're a pain to use and too easy to lose, especially if their case quality isn't perfected yet (it was a real pain to install the steel bracelet on my millimetri).
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorsban

torromoto said:


> I think the trouble you encountered with the bracelet shouldn't be blamed on the lugbars..You'd have the same problem with springbars. Obviously the bracelet needs some fine tuning to fit properly. Sopringbars make a watch look cheap so I'm happy with the lugbars. I do thing ANONIMO would be smart in changing the lugs a bit (make them larger) so they'd be able to drill the lugholes a bit more further from the case and thu senhncing easier strap change with custom made straps. Lugholes are so close to the case it can be a pain to attach a non OEM strap. Unless ofcourse you know about this upfont and make the strapmaker aware of this.


Yes its more lug hole alignment that was the issue. Springbars are more forgiving when it comes to this sort of thing and I disagree with the watch looking cheap with springbars. 90% of the world's watches use them. But again I agree that screws look better but if you can't implement them properly, don't bother using them.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SBD

*Re: 934g0 oakl*

I think that Jordynnuglyspammer is trying to say that Anonimo watches are unique and well-crafted pieces that will be worth owning regardless of what happens to the brand in the future. At least that's how I read it.


----------

